# corset nail art



## lilelmo112 (Jan 10, 2012)

this is my corset all nail art work is done by hand by me.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 10, 2012)

What a cute idea!  You have the best nail art ideas!


----------



## lilelmo112 (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you very much


----------

